# Groceries near Wilderness Lodge



## Smokatoke (Feb 5, 2014)

So i am thinking of going the gift card route instead of dining plans, and want to further cut costs by eating breakfast 100% of the time in unit and some lunches or big snacks too. Any good recommendations on where i can easily pick up so groceries nearby?

Because my wife has the Premier Disney Passport she is eligible for Tables in Wonderland (20% off dining). Figure 400 (380 Target red card) in gift cards + 100 TIW cost + 50 in groceries would get me the best part of the dining plan experience, character dining 3-5 nights, while cutting out the overpriced small snacks and drinks they fill the rest of the Basic plan with. This would save me around $500 if a 2 adult/2 kid family dining plan comes out to roughly $1100 for 7 nights.

Also a tip on cheaper tickets... Tickets At Work is a vendor through my corporate discounts. They sell a three day hopper package which comes with two free days. (5 total). Compared to the price per day of a two day package which has no free days, the three day package is fifty percent cheaper per day! If anyone has access to this vendor its a great deal.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 5, 2014)

I packed a second suitcase with food for the week when I brought my 12yo nephew with me. Dried chili, dried soup mixes, oatmeal packets, bagels, cream cheese (cold enough), dried coffee creamer, snacks packets. Then used the little store off lobby to get some fresh stuff - milk and youget.

ADDED: canned tuna, mac & cheese box mixes, frozen butter -- it was really funny, emptying my sister's pantry and the 12 yo standing there trying to puzzle it out. Finally, I looked at him, then saying -- if you want anything else to eat, throw it in. That is all we will be eating for the week. I would bet my sister took bets among the family as to when he would be flying home early - either his choice or mine.

I found that letting him choose and carry him own snacks into the park, helped him to decide what and how much to eat.


----------



## Smokatoke (Feb 5, 2014)

Was thinking of doing the same with cereal, bread, granola, etc...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 5, 2014)

That was just about ALL we ate for the entire week. I did take him to the buffet at AKV for our last night dinner --- we did a tour of the AKV Lodge on our first day and explained what that buffet was. He did try almost everything - lots of the very unusual African food -- he thought it was very good. Ate lots of it.

His mother could not believe he did not do a meltdown after the 1st or 2nd day. But he was a WDW --- lots of distractions -- esp when the POTUS showed up and pretty much closed MK park.

I had taken him during the MLK Week - his middle school had half days that week. And he had less than 3 weeks heads up on the trip.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 5, 2014)

There are two _grocery delivery services_ that may be a good option for you.  Both get favorable reviews on Disney discussion boards.

One is *We Go Shop*.  They will shop wherever you want (including Costco, Super Walmart, etc), buy whatever you specify, bring you the receipt, and add a small service charge which I believe is clearly described on their website.

*Garden Grocer* has a set menu of grocery items which carry a small surcharge built into the price listed.  Obviously a smaller selection than "whatever you want," but if they have what you want on their shopping list it doesn't really matter.

Either one will deliver to bell services at any Disney resort, and bell services will store your groceries until you pick them up, including refrigerated items.

I have never used either because we just drive up from Miami and take stuff with us. But if I were flying in, I would certainly use one of them rather than wasting my vacation time driving around looking for grocery stores.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 6, 2014)

A very easy option is the Wilderness Lodge Mechantile, located right there at the WL, and they carry grocery items. You can check them out at:

http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/content/wilderness-lodge-mercantile-0

All DVCs have some sort of grocery store on site.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 6, 2014)

Smokatoke said:


> So i am thinking of going the gift card route instead of dining plans, and want to further cut costs by eating breakfast 100% of the time in unit and some lunches or big snacks too. Any good recommendations on where i can easily pick up so groceries nearby?
> 
> Because my wife has the Premier Disney Passport she is eligible for Tables in Wonderland (20% off dining).* Figure 400 (380 Target red card) in gift cards + 100 TIW cost* + 50 in groceries would get me the best part of the dining plan experience, character dining 3-5 nights, while cutting out the overpriced small snacks and drinks they fill the rest of the Basic plan with. This would save me around $500 if a 2 adult/2 kid family dining plan comes out to roughly $1100 for 7 nights.
> 
> Also a tip on cheaper tickets... Tickets At Work is a vendor through my corporate discounts. They sell a three day hopper package which comes with two free days. (5 total). Compared to the price per day of a two day package which has no free days, the three day package is fifty percent cheaper per day! If anyone has access to this vendor its a great deal.



We had TIW when it was $75, but remember that you'll need to spend $500 (pre-discount) on eligible dining to get your $100 worth - the $400 you mention would be exactly a wash, so I just wanted to make sure the math was working out for you. You may already be figuring in future trips to add to the savings, which is how we made it work for us when we had TIW - we used it for two trips in the same year, since we don't usually do more than 2-3 sit-down meals in a week, so a single trip wouldn't have made it worthwhile for us.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 6, 2014)

stanleyu said:


> A very easy option is the Wilderness Lodge Mechantile, located right there at the WL, and they carry grocery items. You can check them out at:
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/content/wilderness-lodge-mercantile-0
> 
> All DVCs have some sort of grocery store on site.


If you only need a couple of common items, like beer or milk, etc, the Disney resort store may be okay.  Selections are limited and the prices are high, but if you're only buying a few things the price difference may not be a deal-breaker.

The Car Care Center on the main road into MK has much more variety and substantially lower prices than you will pay at one of the resorts.  It's basically a big convenience store, with normal convenience store prices.  There is another one on Buena Vista, near Boardwalk.

The problem for OP is, if they are going to eat every breakfast in the room, plus some lunches/snacks, they're probably not going to find the fresh items or selection they will need at either the resort stores or the Care Care Center.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 8, 2014)

> Figure 400 (380 Target red card) in gift cards + 100 TIW cost


If you are only planning to spend about $400 in onsite dining post TIW, there's no real reason to buy the TIW card---it doesn't save you a dime until *after* you've spent more than $500 on eligible purchases and most counter service locations are not eligible.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 8, 2014)

We always have a car, so we just drive to Walmart and Costco or Sams.  But once when we were short on eggs, I bought some in the gift shop and was surprised that they were pretty reasonable (about $2 for a dozen).  Not everything was reasonable, and selection was extremely limited, but it worked out for that.

If I didn't have a car, I would probably pack/bring non-perishables and use one of the delivery services for the fresh items.

You are staying in a timeshare, right?

We usually do a little more meals in the room than most.  We like a big breakfast.  We bring snacks to the parks (trail mix, granola bars, etc) and Mio to add to water.  Once in a while we pack a lunch, but you can eat counter service fairly reasonably (around $10 per person if you skip dessert and a soda).  We almost always take an afternoon break, so we'll eat a quick dinner before we head back to the parks.


----------



## Smokatoke (Feb 8, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> We always have a car, so we just drive to Walmart and Costco or Sams.  But once when we were short on eggs, I bought some in the gift shop and was surprised that they were pretty reasonable (about $2 for a dozen).  Not everything was reasonable, and selection was extremely limited, but it worked out for that.
> 
> If I didn't have a car, I would probably pack/bring non-perishables and use one of the delivery services for the fresh items.
> 
> ...



Yes we scored a one bedroom in Wilderness Lodge and wont have a car for the first three days of the trip, free rental but only 6 of 10 nights, and my kids would love Magical Express to the resort anyway.

We arent huge breakfast eaters, cereal or toast for the kids, and coffee for us. Lunch and dinner are usually the bigger meals. Looks like i will be bringing the larger luggage bags for dry goods transport...

Thank you all for the TIW info. I was likey going to up the gift card budget to $500+ anyway after looking at Cinderellas Ball prices and it probably costing $200 alone. My wife has the Premier Passport which is both DL and WDW and i believe gets us 10% off dining already, although not sure if it works as widespread as TIW. Better to skip TIW and use that instead?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 8, 2014)

You could also order from a delivery service---we use Garden Grocer, but others like We Go Shop as well.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 8, 2014)

As far as the original question...  Wilderness Lodge is deep within the Disney property.  I'm not sure you can get to ANYTHING non-Disney without going a pretty good distance (more than 5 miles is my guess).

It sounds like you'll be fine packing non-perishables (cereal, snacks, etc.) and I would just buy milk and other basic perishables at the resort.

If you're going to have to pay for an extra bag, though, you'll probably be better off buying it all through one of the delivery services.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2014)

My nephew and I were flying Southwest Airlines - 2 free bags. But by having him HELP collect the snacks and food out of his home cabinets and into the suitcase, he had "ownership" and knowledge of the foodstuffs. No whining or secret gorging of the food/snacks. I involved him with what choices for the different meals during the trip.

This "reward" trip destination was a total surprise for him; not a goal trip (if you do this, I will take you to WDW), he only had 3 weeks knowledge. He has spent lots of solo time staying at my house - almost every year from age 4 on for 7-8 day stays. These have always been successful visits and his choice, even at 4 ("I'm staying. Bye, Mom").

He was under 2 yo the last time he was a WDW - his mother's quote then was "I will NEVER take him back to Disney again". I was on that large family trip, too.


----------



## czar (Feb 23, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> There are two _Either one will deliver to bell services at any Disney resort, and bell services will store your groceries until you pick them up, including refrigerated items.
> _


_

We went to order groceries tonight, and all the delivery slots are gone for tomorrow. They can deliver Tuesday but during times when we already have plans. Will the bell hop still take them and we can grab when we return to the hotel?  I'm assuming yes but just though I'd check first._


----------



## bnoble (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't see why not, but I've only arranged for delivery on arrival day, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 24, 2014)

czar said:


> We went to order groceries tonight, and all the delivery slots are gone for tomorrow. They can deliver Tuesday but during times when we already have plans. Will the bell hop still take them and we can grab when we return to the hotel?  I'm assuming yes but just though I'd check first.


I think bell services will accept the groceries whenever they arrive and will store them (including refrigerated items).  Do be absolutely sure I would call the resort directly (NOT the central answering service).  Or, the delivery service does this every day for a living -- I'm sure they can tell you.


----------



## czar (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup everything worked fine. Bell services had everything waiting for us, including the bottle of wine we ordered!


----------

